# Have you try coloring book with augmented reality ?



## Amiie

This stuff from amazon makes the screen time our family time !! Hope this will help some parents out there worry about the screen time 

amazon.com/AR-School-Ar-Color-up/dp/B06XNMBL35

0


----------



## lillymail2008

Does it work on any coloring book ? Suppose i choose one from kidsuki.com ?


----------

